# bus or walk?



## bev (Mar 27, 2009)

Mick and Paddy were walking home from the pub. 
Mick says to Paddy, ' I can't be bothered to walk all dat way.' 
'I know,' says Paddy, 'but we've no money for a cab and we've missed the last Bus home.' 

'We could steal a bus from the depot,' Mick suggests. 
They arrive at the bus depot and Mick tells Paddy to go in and get a bus while He keeps a look-out. 
After shuffling around for ages, Mick shouts, 'Paddy, what are you doing? Have you not found one yet?' 
Paddy shouts back, 'I can't find a No. 91' 
'Oh Jeysus Christ, ye thick sod, take a No. 14 and we'll walk from the Roundabout. 

 Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

I knew what was coming, but it made me laugh anyway! Thanks Bev!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 12, 2018)

Mad !


----------



## nickinwarwick (Feb 12, 2018)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2018)

As a third generation removed Irishman, I find that joke....hilarious


----------

